# New 115gal Feng Shui Vivarium - Room Divider



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Planted a 48x18x30 Glasscages terrarium with reinforced bottom, complete with a pebble beach, enclosed fountain, and Buddha. It is heavily planted with orchids, ferns, bromeliads, and a small palm and fig species. We have buried bamboo tubes for burrowing and the frogs love it! My new room divider vivarium is quite a show piece and a gift from my husband.

https://cid-18645881c8e13e7d.photos...m?Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos&sa=114535854


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome! What a great idea. Can we get more pics?


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Click on the link for a slide show. The pics won't upload, too big.


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

What's amazing is that we drove 6 hrs RT to pick up the cage, and still had it complete and planted and frogs fed by dinner time. It was a long day but we had fun doing it and the neighbors love it. It's the talk of the neighborhood right now.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

After clicking on the link, it says that I dont have access to view the album because its not mine. No slideshow here... 

-Matt


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Let's try this link:

https://cid-18645881c8e13e7d.skydri...otos&Bsrc=GetSharingLink&authkey=8aPdJ3Gb6r0$

It says no authority is needed using this link.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks very nice. I like the selection of plants you used. 

My only suggestion is that you do a search on mixing species. People on this forum can get pretty hostile towards mixing species. Especially because I counted at least 5 species and a couple of them can potentially breed and throw hybrid offspring. 

-Matt


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!

I agree with McBobs, though. Not just hybrids but also aggression. The good news is you get to make more beautiful tanks.


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

I know how people feel about mixed tanks, but my tank is for my own enjoyment and I'm not selling the frogs. I have had a smaller mixed tank for over a year with no issues and no aggression. With lots of places to hide and feeding them in multiple areas, they seem to do quite well together. I had 4 different species in a 20 gal tall and they did well, they should be very happy now. In fact, right now 3 of them are on the same orchid... on the back wall peering over the tank. I have one male that calls but have not had any eggs and he's been calling for months. We watch them closely and if we ever witness any aggression we will separate. We still have our 20 gal tall and will use that for breeding our leucs (the only pair we have) - if we decide to sell froglets.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like the frog on Buddha's shoulder...very appropriate IMO  I've been planning on doing a similar viv for quite awhile. I have a nice smaller Buddha I've had in some but right now I don't have a viv with a really good spot for him.

I'm also going to get one like this though for a viv, I kinda collect them...










Its made from labradorite...








...there are a lot of cool Buddhas made from various minerals and semi/precious stones.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Got Eastern Religion in my frog room too....

Top shelf of rack....


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I like the frog on Buddha's shoulder...very appropriate IMO  I've been planning on doing a similar viv for quite awhile. I have a nice smaller Buddha I've had in some but right now I don't have a viv with a really good spot for him.
> 
> I'm also going to get one like this though for a viv, I kinda collect them...
> 
> ...


I cant believe you didnt comment on my hand made clay buddah in the "statues in vivaria" thread 

Im still debating putting it inside a viv to get covered in moss.


Anyways, nice tank. My next build will be somewhat similar in the room devider aspect.


----------



## kateberg (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful Buddha! My husband and I lived in Hawaii for 2 years (military) and spent a lot of time visiting Buddhist temples / shrines there. My husband has studied Buddhism and belonged to a Buddhist group in Killeen, TX. It just seems so appropriate to have my frogs with a Buddha - its my calming space. I absolutely love gazing at this new gallery of frogs. By the way, we also have the "yoga frog" from Pier1 in our living room. Love him! My Buddha is almost a foam type substance as it is very light weight but feels like and looks like carved wood or stone. I bought it at TJ Maxx / HomeGoods. If you look in the aquarium areas of pet stores all the decorative stuff is soooo expensive, when really that stuff isn't necessary. 

We put the moss on Buddha and they love to sit on the moss on his shoulder or head. We have a pebble beach in front of him that is wet but not high standing water and they love to go from that to the plants and up the fern fiber wall. Most of the money on our tank was spent at an Orchid Farm in Raleigh, NC (Orchid Trail). We bought the fern fiber plaques for the back wall, expanded clay pellets, orchid bark and of course the orchids, and also the moss. Then we have an Exo Terra large fountain (will put fogger in later - and yes, I know they suck). We have a cypress knee in the beach area, and the rest is layers of substrate, moss and plants.

The substrate is expanded clay pellets (1" thick), then nylon screening, topped with well washed pea gravel (2 large bags from Ace Hardware), then 4 small bags of aquarium gravel, some decorative stones and river rock, sheet moss, sphagnum moss, and magnolia leaves. I need to add one more 20" light, a moonlight bulb for my small light, the fogger, and a few more frogs. Then... it will be complete.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

A great looking viv. I love the mix of frogs too. One of my favorite ways to do a viv is a penninsula style. It looks wonderful


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

GRIMM said:


> I cant believe you didnt comment on my hand made clay buddah in the "statues in vivaria" thread
> 
> Im still debating putting it inside a viv to get covered in moss.
> 
> ...


Hmm I remember that thread, but its not ringing a bell...maybe I missed that post, or My memory is failing me as it so often does. I'll check it out.


----------

